# thinking about buying first rod kit.



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thinking about buying my first custom rod kit, but unsure of which kit to get.

I have a few Abu 6500 baitcasters I'd like to build rods for , is there any kits available and which do you recommend?i would mainly be doing saltwater and catfishing with them . I'm thinking 7-8ft ?any suggestions?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You are getting on the right track, figure out what you want to do with it. Then figure out what length will suit your needs. Then browse the difference component websites to see what they have to offer.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thinking about buying my first custom rod kit, but unsure of which kit to get.
> 
> I have a few Abu 6500 baitcasters I'd like to build rods for , is there any kits available and which do you recommend?i would mainly be doing saltwater and catfishing with them . I'm thinking 7-8ft ?any suggestions?


I built quite a few 10'6" All Star (1265 model, 1-3 oz with 2 oz as the "sweet spot") rods for my ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite reels. They rock! Also built them spinning as well. Match up your ABU with 15 mono - or 20/30 braid on spinners - and launch lures into space!

Sandcrab


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> I built quite a few 10'6" All Star (1265 model, 1-3 oz with 2 oz as the "sweet spot") rods for my ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite reels. They rock! Also built them spinning as well. Match up your ABU with 15 mono - or 20/30 braid on spinners - and launch lures into space!
> 
> Sandcrab[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks for the info . are saying put the ABU's on spinning rods? I was wondering about that if it would work?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ABUs go on the conventional rods. I have built the same rod in a spinning version as well. They have lots of kits for rod building.

Sandcrab


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Gotcha, I mis understood ya
Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

PM Sent


----------

